# 200G of protein/day for vegan



## KikoSanchez (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just recently heard from others that you should get 1-1.5g/ lb of body weight.  I am around 22 yrs of age, 5'11 170lb, exercise arms/abs 3 days a week and cardio on bike every single day.  

I figured no one can really get 200g of protein out of 5 meals eating normal foods, so I assume most of you are on the protein supplements.  My dad uses whey protein, which has 23g of protein in it.  So I figure if I can find something similar to whey protein, then taking 5 a day plus my regular diet will get close to 200g/day.

The only problem is that I am vegan and therefore do not take whey protein supplements.  Has anyone here heard of vegan-friendly protein supplements...?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2007)

KikoSanchez said:


> I've just recently heard from others that you should get 1-1.5g/ lb of body weight.  I am around 22 yrs of age, 5'11 170lb, exercise arms/abs 3 days a week and cardio on bike every single day.
> 
> I figured no one can really get 200g of protein out of 5 meals eating normal foods, so I assume most of you are on the protein supplements.  My dad uses whey protein, which has 23g of protein in it.  So I figure if I can find something similar to whey protein, then taking 5 a day plus my regular diet will get close to 200g/day.
> 
> The only problem is that I am vegan and therefore do not take whey protein supplements.  Has anyone here heard of vegan-friendly protein supplements...?


It is only really 1.5 x lean mass - so you have to take into account your BF % [so, say your BF% is 15 - then you only need 170 x 0.85 = 145g]. And that is only really necessary if you are dieting... If you are wanting to gain - then you don't need as much (1-1.25 x lean mass is ok) because you will be in calorie excess and therefore not at risk of the catabolism seen with dieting...

In terms of protein sups - look into things like a rice or pea powder... You could also use soy... 

And you COULD/CAN hit your protein requirements 'eating normal foods' - it would just take a bit of work... For your diet - Tempeh (fermented soy) would be a good way to get more protein. You will also need to add lots of things like beans (legumes), nuts and seeds. Whole grains (some of them) also have protein in it... Take a look at www.nutritiondata.com and do a 'nutrient search' to find all the grains/ legumes/ nuts etc that are highest in protein - then go for these.

[ps: why are you not doing weights??]


----------



## KikoSanchez (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the corrected info on how much protein I need.
I do eat quite a few nut products each day, ie peanut butter, almonds, pine nuts, etc, but I'll look into that website you recommended and find the right ones for my needs.

""[ps: why are you not doing weights??]""

As I said, I exercise arms 3 days a week, by which I meant weight training.  Actually, that is incorrect, I do weights 6 days/week, 3 for biceps, 3 for triceps.


Btw, I just went to GNC and the employee introduced me to their soy protein supplement, which has 25g of protein in each serving.  I figure if I mix each serving with a glass of soy milk, that will equal 31g of protein, which I could take 2-3 per day and easily meet my required protein intake.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2007)

KikoSanchez said:


> As I said, I exercise arms 3 days a week, by which I meant weight training. Actually, that is incorrect, I do weights 6 days/week, 3 for biceps, 3 for triceps.




So you are a head.... with arms....... By this statement I am assuming you don't have a back? Or legs? Or a chest? Because you are not training them......




> Btw, I just went to GNC and the employee introduced me to their soy protein supplement, which has 25g of protein in each serving. I figure if I mix each serving with a glass of soy milk, that will equal 31g of protein, which I could take 2-3 per day and easily meet my required protein intake.


1/ GNC  ... You would have been better off looking elsewhere.
2/ I would *really* be cautious about having that much soy protein (esp unfermented) in your diet...


----------



## assassin (Jan 15, 2007)

sources of lean protein = chicken breasts / eggs / cottage cheese / tuna / lean fish/meat / turkey .....

if you are a vegetarian you won't see gains like other non vegetarian people ..but protein powders will help..
search for supps low in sugar and sat. fats.....


----------



## KikoSanchez (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, well I include a few chest-intensive exercises within my arms regimen.  As for my legs, I only want to keep them lean looking, which cycling does very well.  I am not looking to look like a bodybuilder overall, just keep slim and cut like I've always looked. I'm not looking to 'gain' as I've heard it called, I'm mainly looking to get my 6-pack back into full swing, while keeping my arms sleek and maybe just a liiiiittle bit bigger.


----------

